# allocations familiales



## 167juliar (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help you have given me recently. This time I have a question for a young US / French friend struggling through the Streamline. Are ALLOCATIONS FAMILIALES taxable? or are they like welfare and not to be declared. thanks for the info.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Allocations familliales would appear to be "public assistance" as described in publication 525. (Besides, the French government is highly unlikely to send the IRS a list of "US persons" drawing allocation familliale, now are they?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 167juliar (Feb 23, 2015)

hey thanks!


----------

